# Wie anfangen ?



## TobGod (9. Februar 2005)

Hi, also ich kenne mich jetzt mit Windows würde ich sagen sehr gut aus und ich dachte mir es wäre auch mal an der Zeit ein anderes Betriebssystem kennenzulernen. Nun habe ich mal garkeine Ahnung von der Linux Welt und weiß garnicht wo ich anfangen soll ! Also ich habe da schonmal was von verschiedenen Distributionen gehört, also wieder andere bzw. auf Linux basierende Betriebssysteme ? Also womit fange ich am besten an, woher bekomme ich es und ganz wichtig, wie konfiguriere ich den Bootloader so, dass er zuerst auf Windows steht, von mir aus 30sek warten soll ?(Ich glaube der hieß Gub oder sowas ?). Wenn mir dann noch jemand eine deutschsprachige Seite mit vielen HOW-TO's und FAQ's geben kann, wäre ich schonmal sehr zufrieden. Für weitere Fragen steht Ihr mir hoffentlich gern zur Verfügung  thx schonmal für alle Antworten.


----------



## imweasel (9. Februar 2005)

Hi,

also mit welcher Distribution du anfangen möchtest ist eigentlich Geschmackssache...

Die wohl bekanntesten sind:

Gentoo
Fedora
SuSE
Debian

Jede Distribution hat seine Eigenarten (z.B. hat SuSE _YaST_) ... wenn du Zeit und Lust hast, solltest du dir alle Distributionen ansehen.

Du hast richtig vermutet das du deine grub.conf (meist zu finden unter /etc/) editieren musst. Eine gute Erklärung für grub kannst du hier finden.

Teileweise deutsche Tutorials bzw. HowTo kannst du bei tldp.org finden. Bei direkten Fragen kannst du dich ja wieder hier melden.


----------



## TobGod (10. Februar 2005)

Vielen Dank schonmal, aber könnte man nicht konkret sagen welche Distribution für den Einstieg am sinnvollsten ist ? Sonst nehme ich erstmal SuSe weil ich nur das jemals gehört habe


----------



## dritter (10. Februar 2005)

Nimm Knoppix 
oder die Unbuntu-Live-CD 
die starten beide von CD. D.h. Du musst nichts installieren, und ist zum ausprobieren ideal...


----------

